# Cycling shoes...help



## anaisabel365 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi there! First time here...I currently wear the Giro Factress cycling shoe. My foot is wide in the footbed and as much I love these shoes I can no longer tolerate the burning toes and hot spots from the ball of my foot forward. I have tried many things including a recent bike fit/clip adjustment, expensive inserts for my high arches, mindful of not pushing down on the the pedal. They start out great but about the 1.5 hour mark, I bet my feet swell in this Texas heat...not fun. As well I use Speedplay light action pedals. 
Anybody have a recommendation on a carbon shoe that may be a wider fit.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a similar problem but mine was because of bunions. I needed a wider shoe. I bought a shoe a size too big and inserted an extra insole. This left me with the extra width. I'm on my third year with these shoes and very happy.


----------



## anaisabel365 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I was actually thinking about looking into a mans cycling shoe. I wear a woman's 40...not sure how the sizing differs. I suppose best to take my new, expensive inserts to the bicycle stores and start trying on shoes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

anaisabel365 said:


> Thanks Mike. I was actually thinking about looking into a mans cycling shoe. I wear a woman's 40...not sure how the sizing differs. I suppose best to take my new, expensive inserts to the bicycle stores and start trying on shoes.


Yes but I'd suggest taking and extra, normal, insole with you too. Place it under your fancy one. Mine, of course, lifted my foot and took up vertical room. The ratcheting retention took up any forward foot movement which left me with the extra width in the ball of the foot area. I did this with both new road and mountain bike shoes. It was an acceptable compromise where custom cycling shoes would have been the only other option.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Do you use very thin cycling socks? Specialized shoes tend to be wider in the toebox. But I have gotten hot spots with them before when I haven't used thin socks. Ironically, I've never had problems with my Giro Espadas. My pedals are Speedplay X2s, but I don't think they are the problem.

I have high arches, and Sidis don't have enough volume for my foot. With men's shoes the ankle is invariably too big, though.


----------



## anaisabel365 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes I do use thin socks...Sidis were a nightmare for me. Thankful Mellow Johnny's took them back


----------



## anaisabel365 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's right..you mentioned that. Thanks for the reminder. I will take both. I know there is a solution.


----------



## anaisabel365 (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think my pedals are the issue as well. Hate giving up my Giro Factress! I know they are an excellent shoe. I'll keep them for my shorter rides.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Try Specialized, Lake, Northwave, Shimano. 

Sidi makes a special wide shoe, but unless your heels are also that size, they probably won't work. 

I like Giro and Mavic, and have average width feet for my length. (But very long feet!).


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a fairly wide foot and use both Specialized (womens) & Shimano (mens) with no problems.


----------

